# Clear Lake



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

Drove over and met some friends under the Kemah bridge. Decided to start down by Hilton where I had heard some birds had been working. Lots of bait but no fish or birds working. Caught one trout just past boat ramp at park. Saw a bunch of shrimp right on shoreline but no more fish. Trolled all the way to the channel going to Taylor lake and stopped for lunch then back out on shoreline. One trout and a flounder just past Turtle club along wall and then two trout and lost one at the boat just before Sundance grill in the channel. Probably should have just fished in the channel. Wind was tough but water was beautiful.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Yea clear lake isnt a very good spot to fish, way to many hardheads. Iv never even caught a trout in there. Nasty place, way to many cigeratte boats out there. Nice report and bet those trout will be tasty


----------



## fridayfisher (Aug 6, 2004)

*Turtle Club*

I hear there's a bunch o mullet and some seasnakes there


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

Over by the dam in Clearlake produces nice trout, redfish & flounder. I've been a member of Lakewood for years & always have had good luck around there. At night the fuel dock at Lakewood under the lights attracts plenty of trout & reds.


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

wheres lakewood??


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

across from Blue Dolfin Marina..........Lakewood Yacht Club


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

on lake Conroe


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

no in Clear Lake ...


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Shhhhhh Trout Killer


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

DAD31392 said:


> Shhhhhh Trout Killer


north on conroe


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Exactly Pro Fish


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

sorry


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*So you say*

So you say you were down by the lake under a bridge.
Trolling? And we admit to this type of stuff in public?

Good to hear you got out.
Now where was that?
I don't think you need a GPS for this one. LOL


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

thats funny!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I dont know yall fish around there, all nasty fish


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

yeah clear lakes just a big mud hole . never caught a fish there with many many tries.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Born and raised on Clear creek and the Lake .No fish there

Woody


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yea No Fish There


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

_LOL!! _Sounds like you fellas don't want anyone knowing of your secret spots. Well, guess what the secret is out now. I'll definitely be hitting these spots next time out. This is all not too far from my little honey hole on Kemah Flats!! Yeah!! Thanks Troutkiller.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Big diffrence between kemah and clear lake. Kemah can be alright clear lake is just horrrible with all the boats. Never really heard on any fish beign caught there have heard of a few in kemah not alot though


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thats cause us that fish Seabrook, Kemah and Clear Lake don't bragg a lot, but there are fish there and some good ones!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was just joking around when I posted that. There is pretty much fish to catch anywhere you go. Just got to know the honey holes that produce more than normal.
Fish on!!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I believe it was Shakespeare who said

""Methinks *he doth protest too much*."

Ho Ho RG


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

A friend of mine lives on the south side of Clear Lake. His neighborhood has a marina with a bunch of sailboats and big boats in it and they slaughter the trout under lights this time of year.


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

It may not be for everyone but you can catch fish there and many choices of good lunch stops. Also very protected when you have hard North wind like yesterday.


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

troutkiller said:


> across from Blue Dolfin Marina..........Lakewood Yacht Club


Thanks for the info


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I guess that was ya'll I was envious of yesterday as I was driving by around noon.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I can atest that over in Kemah ya'll have some fish. A gal in the HHC Fishing Rodeo took home $800.00 on a redfish from there. You guys got tight lips for that area and I don't blame you, LOL


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Yall must be talking bout Clear lake north of conroe...


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

profish00 said:


> on lake Conroe


lol, haha...nice


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

rippin lips said:


> Born and raised on Clear creek and the Lake .No fish there
> 
> Woody


thats a lie...my father grew up in friendswood and caught trout as far up as clear creek in friendswood..tarpon sites were common on the summer also in the creek


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

You better watch what you say around here. Anton gave me a red dot for joking around and saying I was going to fish those spots that Trout killer talked about.
That's a bunch of bull.
Thanks alot Anton!!!


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Let everyone give Anton a red dot for his lies and saying there is no fish in Clear Lake.
What's sad is he even sent me a PM asking me to remove my post and I actually tried to. But, the Edit button wasn't there and I couldn't so he gave me the red dot anyway.
BTW, there is a ton of GOOD FISHING in Clear Lake!!!
I've caught several trout and reds there. Trout Killer is correct!!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Guess someone needs to give Capt Wayne a bunch of reddies then cuz he talks about it lots on the show. Even gave some pretty specific locales last weekend.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Im posotive i wasnt the only one to give you a red dot. Im also guessing you have no clue what it is like having the place overun with idiot boat drivers everyday who have no curtisy for your property on the water. The cove i live in use to be a hidden area but now we have 10+ yachts everyweekend tied up and partying. They litter treat the area like they dont even care. Not knowing it is peoples backyards. In the past year 3 times our sailboat has been knocked onto our bulkhead by a yacht driving a big wake. Now throw in a bunch of fishing boats in the morning. I asked you kindly im sorry if i offended you.

Derek


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

hey guys. in the end i thnk we are all the same, dont want our holes known about and around here we try our hardest to keep em secret. i agree with anton the place has turned into the biggest circus i have ever seen in my life. no common curtosy found in clear lake. ver VERY rare unless its another fisherman.so i thnk we are all tryin to not make the place more crowded than it is without realizin we are offendin ppl that have the same passion as us. i believe we tend to forget that everyone on here has respect for our spots and i think we just need to remembr that our goals are to not make other people mad. so guys i think we can solve our disagreements. 



ps. clear lake has only hard heads
LoL!!!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*take it to pm's*

Don't start sending reddies' take it to PM's.
And say SHHHssssssssss.

Everyone has an opinion.



anton said:


> Im posotive i wasnt the only one to give you a red dot. Im also guessing you have no clue what it is like having the place overun with idiot boat drivers everyday who have no curtisy for your property on the water. The cove i live in use to be a hidden area but now we have 10+ yachts everyweekend tied up and partying. They litter treat the area like they dont even care. Not knowing it is peoples backyards. In the past year 3 times our sailboat has been knocked onto our bulkhead by a yacht driving a big wake. Now throw in a bunch of fishing boats in the morning. I asked you kindly im sorry if i offended you.
> 
> Derek


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

I am also pretty sure Anton was not the only one to give you a red dot. He lives around there, and you were just trying to stir the pot.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I got a ruler

ya'll need to borrow it?

after you get done, I don't want it back.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

He is the only one to give me a red dot. Not that I really care about that. Besides, I'm not the only one who stated that there were fish there to be caught. Also, I'm not the one who gave the detailed areas of where to go. Guess what, cause I don't know. 
I suppose this is the same thing as when Daparson would be showing all the bull reds he would catch at the jetties and the guy came in and was all ticked off about it. Sorry to say, but Clear Lake is no secret to catch fish evidently. Just listen to the 610 AM morning show. 
This is all just ridiculous anyway.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow. 2 red dots in one day? And I had none before. Oh well, can't please everyone. 
BTW, I wasn't just trying to stir the pot. You don't know me. I joke around alot since I have a since of humor.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

anton is right, the people in big boats going into the lagoons do throw a big wake, when they all meet on sunday afternoons...they dont respect the "no wake" signs


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

300X said:


> anton is right, the people in big boats going into the lagoons do throw a big wake, when they all meet on sunday afternoons...they dont respect the "no wake" signs


I do agree with that. So why can't we just all get along?
Boy these 12 hour shifts at night sure are long.


----------



## Txangler (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh I'm sorry, I called my buddy and he said we were in Moses Lake not Clear Lake. Sorry for all the confusion, can you catch fish there? HEE HEE


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

anton said:


> Im posotive i wasnt the only one to give you a red dot. Im also guessing you have no clue what it is like having the place overun with idiot boat drivers everyday who have no curtisy for your property on the water. The cove i live in use to be a hidden area but now we have 10+ yachts everyweekend tied up and partying. They litter treat the area like they dont even care. Not knowing it is peoples backyards. In the past year 3 times our sailboat has been knocked onto our bulkhead by a yacht driving a big wake. Now throw in a bunch of fishing boats in the morning. I asked you kindly im sorry if i offended you.
> 
> Derek


Suprised to see you admit to owning a sailboat on this site.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

We are in the middle of selling it, Whats wrong with having a sailboat... I love sailing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I have 3 jetski's. And I used to race sailboats. Nothing wrong with that at all.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

nothing wrong with owning a sailboat,Just being a jerk about everything else is the problem.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I hate it when people call you a lier .When they just don't get a joke.Grow up !Take what people say and learn from it .We are all friends here no need to call someone a lier .Look at previous post when Clear Lake was mentioned.Yes along time ago there was a lot of Tarpon in the lake .There is some books in L.C. Library about the Lake and Creek.Very intresting reads.

Woody


300X said:


> thats a lie...my father grew up in friendswood and caught trout as far up as clear creek in friendswood..tarpon sites were common on the summer also in the creek


----------



## dpdogwood (Aug 9, 2005)

I have a pontoon boat that is currently 'air bound', up in the boat sling on my dock on Lake Livingston. Since the dam is out from Rita, they say it will be 6 months before the water is back up! Until then I get to use my canoe on the bay.


----------



## Cane Pole (Jun 28, 2004)

Yes, there are NO fish in Clear Lake (on Conroe)...DON'T go to 3 Amigos Fuel Dock (on Conroe) and look at the picture taken on New Years Eve of the 7.5lb trout that WASN'T caught right there in the channel.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

rippin lips said:


> I hate it when people call you a lier .When they just don't get a joke.Grow up !Take what people say and learn from it .We are all friends here no need to call someone a lier .Look at previous post when Clear Lake was mentioned.Yes along time ago there was a lot of Tarpon in the lake .There is some books in L.C. Library about the Lake and Creek.Very intresting reads.
> 
> Woody


my bad man, didnt mean to offend you at all


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

shhhhh about my honey HOLE !!!!


----------

